

Just 90 People Preorder Doomed JooJoo Tablet, 15 Return It - jballanc
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/03/joojoo-preorders/

======
necubi
It should be noted that "return" isn't really the right word. No devices have
actually shipped yet, so all the 15 people did was cancel their pre-order.

~~~
wdewind
This is getting ridiculous. It's EVERY SINGLE wired.com headline. There is
another one here about the bush administration wiretaps that says "Bush
Illegally Wiretapped Americans." They constantly have the deniable "oh we were
just shortening it!" but it's completely misleading. This actually implies
people received and were dissatisfied with the product.

If you run a small blog and you use explosive headlines it's one thing, when
you're wired it's kind of tacky.

------
maxharris
There were (and still are) two things kept me from being at all interested in
the JooJoo.

The first is that the hardware design is ugly - the back of the device isn't
very well thought-out, and looks like a cheap plasticky thing made by second
or third-rate industrial designers.

The second is that the software seems like just some warmed-over thing based
on X-Windows (a technical nightmare) and Linux, and that there's very little
original stuff there, unlike the iPhone OS. No app store? Not interested.

It doesn't make sense to pay $500 just to browse the web via a Linux-based
tablet, when the iPad does so much more.

~~~
lukifer
The TouchBook looks like it might be a worthier contender:
<http://www.alwaysinnovating.com/touchbook/>

Cheaper, at least, and can be used as an actual laptop as well. Its biggest
weakness is that most of the interface is still clearly designed to be mouse-
centric with touch as an afterthought. As much as I hate to buy into a walled
garden, I don't think anything will catch up to iPad's UI/UX for several years
at least.

~~~
hexley
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tisD1FOEpfU>

Please watch this video and then come back and tell me it's a worthy
contender.

------
thenbrent
So the JooJoo situation is this:

\- it directly competes with a much anticipated product made by one the most
successful hardware manufacturers in the world;

\- it's released at the same time as the hype machine is in top gear for the
above mentioned product; and

\- to top it off, months before its release, it's involved in a scandal with
one of the most influential tech bloggers, which means most news surrounding
the product casts a shadow over the unknown company's reputation.

Even if it had a name that didn't imply something like a puddle of sludge, I
think it would be a miracle if any product released under those circumstances
succeeded. But good luck too them!

------
yosho
Michael Arrington is probably jumping for joy now that the JooJoo is pretty
much doomed.

~~~
swombat
I doubt it. He's probably cursing the lameness of the whole thing. If the
Crunchpad had come out 3 months earlier at $200, it'd have sold way more
units. Probably still not enough to beat the iPad, but who knows...

~~~
ugh
And if it had come out five years ago and had cost $1 they would have sold
millions of units. And beat the iPad, too.

------
dpnewman
it would seem highly unlikely that they'd do well b4 the ipad launch -- people
i think are hesitant to buy anything in this space at this point b4 trying the
ipad at least. joojoo's opportunity will depend on a certain amount of people
wanting a tablet doing something the ipad doesn't.

~~~
mahmud
s/b4/before/g

------
keefe
Duke Nukem : Hardware Edition

